# Débutant programmation



## Victor Stark (24 Avril 2014)

Bonjour 

Alors voila, je suis sous Mac OS X version 10.7.5 et je souhaite me lancer dans la programmation : seul problème, je n'ai absolument AUCUNE base, c'est pourquoi je peux prendre la peine de vous faire la courte liste de ce que je connais dans ce domaine : je sais juste que la programmation permet de créer des applications, des programmes... etc à l'aide de langages informatiques, d'algorithmes... Enfin voila, considérez que je n'y connais STRICTEMENT RIEN (je précise juste parce que j'ai cherché sur plusieurs forums, et malgré le fait que ce soit souvent des débutants qui posent des questions à ce sujet, les réponses restent trop compliquées pour moi ^^).
Je souhaiterais acheter un livre apprenant la programmation, ou du moins les bases (autre que l'informatique pour les nuls, bien qu'il soit réputé pour être relativement complet, je ne suis pas intéressé), sur Mac OS X 10.7.5. Je précise le modèle de mon mac et sa version, mais je le répète, je ne sais pas du tout si cela influe sur la programmation. Donc voila, j'espère que vous pourrez me donnez quelques exemples de bouquin, une ou deux pistes pour bien débuter 

PS : Je parle de la programmation mais... Comment dire ??? Hem... Mon but est de devenir EN QUELQUE SORTE Tony Stark (Iron man), et pouvoir bidouiller un peu tout ce qui est informatique. Je parle de programmation car c'est, il me semble, le principe de fonctionnement de l'intégralité (ou presque) du mac, mais si il faut passer par autre chose, je suis preneur  
Je ne suis pas sûr d'être très clair sur ce dernier paragraphe ^^ (ce qui souligne mon ignorance dans le domaine ^^)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lio70 (24 Avril 2014)

Regarde ma reponse dans la discussion un peu plus bas intitulee "Apprendre à developper iOs". Cela te donnera une idee de ce qu'il faut apprendre pour la programmation en general, et dans l'univers Apple en particulier.


----------



## Victor Stark (24 Avril 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse 
Je me suis rendu sur la discussion que tu m'as indiquée : elle me paraît plus qu'utile, malheureusement je travaille beaucoup et n'ai pas le temps de chercher partout "comprendre ce qu'est un langage de programmation", "apprendre un langage" etc... C'est la raison pour laquelle je demande un livre, il me suffirait alors de travailler dessus (d'ailleurs j'ai pu voir dans la discussion le livre "Programmation Objective-C - Le guide Big Nerd Ranch", me le conseilles-tu, si tu l'as lu ?). Et une application iOs, c'est seulement pour iphone ou pour imac aussi ?
En tout cas merci beaucoup


----------



## ntx (24 Avril 2014)

iOS : pour les iBidules, iPhone, iPad et peut être bientôt d'autres ...

Mais les grands principes sont les mêmes pour iOS et Mac OSX. Cependant ce sont loin d'être les technologies les plus abordables pour commencer la programmation à partir de zéro ... Il faut commencer par une bonne maîtrise du C puis de la programmation objets avant de te lancer dans des applications graphiques.


----------



## tatouille (24 Avril 2014)

Bonjour, 



> malheureusement je travaille beaucoup et n'ai pas le temps de chercher partout



il reste la nuit, c'est comme cela que l'on apprend [ce n'est pas une plaisanterie] un livre sans la pratique vous n'irez nulle part, de plus, cela dépend de votre âge, je ne crois pas que "l'on puisse vraiment apprendre", cela nécessite un investissement sur plusieurs années, plus on est jeune, plus on apprend tout seul, plus c'est sur le tard plus c'est vain.



> malheureusement je travaille beaucoup



définissez ce que vous appelez beaucoup?



> n'ai pas le temps de chercher partout



pourtant c'est la base de la programmation savoir chercher et être autonome, si vous n'avez pas le temps pour ceci, vous n'aurez jamais le temps pour programmer ou tout du moins essayer d'apprendre.

Je résumerai par ceci: c'est comme vouloir apprendre le piano quand on a aucun sens du rythme et l'oreille musicale, choses qui ne s'apprennent point, ce qu'on appelle des qualités naturelles et préalables.


Bien à vous.


----------



## Victor Stark (25 Avril 2014)

Je suis conscient que pour apprendre la programmation, il est nécessaire de pratiquer, aussi je suis prêt à me rendre sur mon ordinateur pour m'entraîner, mais je ne peux pas me permettre de chercher un guide d'apprentissage, ou de suivre un cours sur internet pour deux raisons : c'est long, comme je l'ai dit je travaille beaucoup (de 8h00 à 23h00 pendant les vacances), et j'ai le contrôle parental (j'ai 15 ans). Je ne voulais pas donner mon âge de peur que l'on me dise que je suis trop jeune etc...
En bref, je peux pratiquer sur mon ordo avec le livre ouvert sur mon bureau, mais je ne peux pas jouer entre les différents onglets/fenêtres de mon ordi pour faire des recherches sur "comment apprendre la programmation", il me faut donc un bouquin, ce qui me prendrais moins de temps.

Merci pour vos réponses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h27 ----------

PS : je précise que mon contrôle parental entraine un temps limité. Mais, sans vouloir être méchant ou quoi que ce soit, je demandais juste un conseil pour un bouquin, je me débrouillerais ensuite ^^


----------



## Lio70 (25 Avril 2014)

Alors tu peux lire le bouquin suivant:
"Programmation Cocoa sous MacOSX" d'Aaron Hillegass, 4e edition.


----------



## Victor Stark (25 Avril 2014)

J'avais repéré ce livre hier, et je me demandais justement si il était idéal, merci beaucoup pour ton aide, je vais le commander de suite


----------



## Lio70 (25 Avril 2014)

Excellente initiative. Ne te trompe pas d'edition: la derniere est la quatrieme (on tombe souvent sur des sites de librairies qui vendent encore la troisieme).


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Avril 2014)

Sinon, tu peux aussi commencer avec des petits apple scripts le temps de comprendre comment ça fonctionne et surtout histoire de voir si tu ne va pas te lasser !!


----------



## Victor Stark (25 Avril 2014)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit plus haut, je suis nul en programmation, et apple script... Deutsh ? Zhong guo ? ^^Non plus sérieusement, je ne sais pas ce que c'est, je ne comprend même pas le wiki, c'est un wiki pour des gens qui ont les bases, pas pour moi 
Je comprends juste que c'est un langage, mais après, où l'apprendre ? Il me faut un livre, autant commencer par celui que je viens d'acheter.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Avril 2014)

Dans ton mac --> launchpad-->dossier autre-->éditeur applescripts

après dans google : tuto apple scripts et entraine toi ^^

C'est bien moins compliqué pour le début ^^


----------



## Victor Stark (25 Avril 2014)

J'ai cherché dans le launchpad, il n'y a pas de dossier "autre", et je n'ai pas trouvé applescripts dans le finder...


----------



## Victor Stark (25 Avril 2014)

J'ai trouvé pour apple script, et je t'en remercie : c'est génial !  J'aimerais d'ailleurs faire apparaître UNE diapo powerpoint au démarrage de mon mac, qui quitterait 5 sec après (pour les 5 secondes j'ai trouvé, c'est DELAY etc...) le démarrage : sauriez-vous comment faire ?
Merci pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Avril 2014)

Heu ça faut voir avec automator


----------

